# Stablizer mounted video camera ?



## NwRedFisher (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions on a decent camera to film your bow shots that is light enough to mount to your bow some how ?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2012)

I've seen some decent videos from the Roscoby Risercam. I thought about one but I'm too partial to my current setup to change anything. 

Lots of options out there though.


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jan 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I've seen some decent videos from the Roscoby Risercam. I thought about one but I'm too partial to my current setup to change anything.
> 
> Lots of options out there though.



Thanks, What kind of set up are you using now ?


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 29, 2012)

This is what I use, www.smokinrackproducts.com. Got mine at The GON outdoor blast in Macon, Ga. I use my Android or my Sony compact video camera depending on where I am hunting or what I am doing. Take a look.


----------

